# 3M 5200 and Marine "Goop"



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

I have been reading for some time about these two products on the US kayak forums. Seeing these guys have been doing this far longer than us I have decided that these are the products that i wish to use when i carve out some serious holes through the bottom of my kayak in the near future for some water intakes.

My question is if anyone knows where I can buy this stuff from in Australia?, have you used them?, what did you use them for? and what did you think?


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

hi mate,
3m 5200 is available from Bunnings & probably other lesser hardware stores as well  
have not seen any Goop around though
cheers 
Greg


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Yep, have used marine goop numerous times. It comes in the hobie fish finder installation packages. Not yet available for purchase individually, nor am I aware of any plans for it, but won't be surprised if it does become available through hobie dealers, as it is requested often enough. And yep, it's really good stuff - ideal for installing a transducer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

5thofNovember said:


> Yep, have used marine goop numerous times. It comes in the hobie fish finder installation packages. Not yet available for purchase individually, nor am I aware of any plans for it, but won't be surprised if it does become available through hobie dealers, as it is requested often enough. And yep, it's really good stuff - ideal for installing a transducer.


do you have any say in getting this stuff sold individually through hobie???


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

KFS has marine goop 

Marine Goop Cartridge 10.2 oz. Clear Adhesive and Sealant
Gift Certificate
International Orders
Quantity in Basket: none
Price:$6.99

We have tested a lot of different sealants on kayaks and this seems to be the best and holds up to salt for even installing foam for fish finders. Versatile adhesive and sealant that can be used for just about any outdoor purpose. Weatherproof and UV-resistant, it stands up to water, wind, salt and sun. Use it to seal around windows and portholes. Repair vinyl seats, canopies and canvas covers. Stronger than silicone on diving masks and hoses. Flexible when dry, it won't break or crack under pressure.

Hope this helps


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

homemade said:


> KFS has marine goop
> 
> Marine Goop Cartridge 10.2 oz. Clear Adhesive and Sealant
> Gift Certificate
> ...


 I wouldn't be using any sealant to try to fix a diving hose (Replace only if faulty) other than that it sounds the bee's knee's.


----------

